# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Avrupa dip kültüründe Türkler: ÖnTürk abecesi ve Asena Betimlemesi olan Kutu

## anau

*ÖnTürk abecesi ve Asena Betimlemesi olan Kutu*
Fransa Auzonda bulunmuş olan ve Asenadan süt emen çocuklar figürüne sahip bir dikiş kutusu. Balina kemiğinden yapılmış olan kutu Ön Türk abecesi türevi yazılar ile süslü. Şimdi British Museumda. Üzerine henüz bir okuma önerisi, araştırma yada yazı bulunmamakta. Ama Kurttan süt emen çocuk ve abece Türk kültürü ile ilişkili olduğunun delili niteliğindedir.
Bilinen yakın tarihçesi : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franks_Casket yerliğinde; Parçayı İngilterede British Museum adlı müzeye bağışlayan Sör Augustus Wollaston Franksın adıyla ona Franks Dikiş Kutusu (Franks Casket) denilmektedir. İlk sahiplerinin Fransadaki Brioude şehrindeki Saint-Julien kilisesine ait olduğu düşünülmektedir. Parça, Fransız devrimi sırasında çalınmış ve Mathieu adlı bir profesör tarafından Sör Franksa satılıncaya kadar Haute-Loire ilindeki Auzon köyünde bulunan bir aile tarafından iğne-iplik kutusu olarak kullanılmış.
Bir başka görüş : Kutuyla ilgili bir başka görüş, Sigurd (bkz : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sigurd ) adlı kahramanı anlatan İskandinav-Cermen efsanesinde Demirci Weyland (bkz : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_Smith ) adlı kişiden bahsedildiği bölümün ve bu bölümde esas olarak öyküsü artık kaybolmuş olan demircinin kardeşi Egilin anlatıldığı resimlerin tasvir edildiğidir. -* Sn. Gürol BIÇAKÇI Çevirileri*
Üst kapakta bir savaş betimlemesi ve bir sözcük yer almaktadır. Bu kısım doğrudan Türk abecesi ile okunabilmektedir. Burada esisdik yazmaktadır ve yardımlaşdık anlamına gelmektedir.  *Kürşad BAYTOK Okuma önerisi*
Hemen aşağıda :

- Kürşad BAYTOK

----------

